# Day Of the Dead Party



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yay!!!!! Can't wait to see everything...


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you do your party on a Sat, you could do it on the actual weekend of Dia de los Muertos (Nov 1, 2 are Sat/Sun this year).  I see a PiF coming your way.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> If you do your party on a Sat, you could do it on the actual weekend of Dia de los Muertos (Nov 1, 2 are Sat/Sun this year).  I see a PiF coming your way.


now that is a idea hummmm


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh you guys have created a monster  first item done its on now LOL started on 2 one all ready LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Well that was quick lol...looks fabulous

Btw, I noticed a while back on dollar trees site they also had the religious candles like these...my store only has the all white ones but keep an eye out just in case...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Well that was quick lol...looks fabulous
> 
> Btw, I noticed a while back on dollar trees site they also had the religious candles like these...my store only has the all white ones but keep an eye out just in case...


aww yes i think i have seen those before too i will have to look for sure thanks sweetie


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh you guys have created a monster  first item done its on now LOL started on 2 one all ready LOL


Awesome!! Did you just use vellum?


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome party idea! I like it a lot...and the candle is cool! Heck, I would put it up year round lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Awesome!! Did you just use vellum?


i just did it with mod podge


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

few more items


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

They look beautiful!!!!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a book called Twisted Cakes, that has a wonderful DotD skull cake. You can see a pic of it on Amazon, and the pictures on Amazon include construction, so if you are a cake maker you can figure it out. Basically, an 8-inch half-dome cake and three 8-inch round cakes will do it, along with frosting and fondant. The book also has a totally disgusting Three Musketeers bar crawling with maggots, LOL.
http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Cakes-Deliciously-Designs-Occasion/dp/0062134043


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow that is some crazy cakes for sure LOL love the voodoo doll


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Love this theme! You could turn the good area into a ceremonial offering place. Typical dotd tradition if I'm not mistaken involves preparing the favorite foods of loved ones passed. You could use some skellies and paint them up to represent the spirits around the food. 

Idk just a thought that fluttered across my mind.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> Love this theme! You could turn the good area into a ceremonial offering place. Typical dotd tradition if I'm not mistaken involves preparing the favorite foods of loved ones passed. You could use some skellies and paint them up to represent the spirits around the food.
> 
> Idk just a thought that fluttered across my mind.


great idea keep them coming


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Also, piñata! You could paper mache a sugar skull one.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

great work as always, Saki


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Also, piñata! You could paper mache a sugar skull one.


Yes, you gotta do a pinata. Plus the paper mache takes care of the craft of the month for September!  Double bonus!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

I went to the local Museo Latino last year to look at their Ofrenda and DotD stuff. I realize you want it to be Halloweeny, but it really isn't spooky. Lots of marigolds (paper ones). At least they're orange, right? The bowls and such were either wood or gourds, as I recall. And there were lots of papercuts as decoration. Photos weren't allowed. 
There's a bread called Pan de Muertos. It's a lot like a Christmas Stollen, or a big Hot Cross Bun. A large sweet bread. I bought one with a giant spider on it, LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

diajoh said:


> I went to the local Museo Latino last year to look at their Ofrenda and DotD stuff. I realize you want it to be Halloweeny, but it really isn't spooky. Lots of marigolds (paper ones). At least they're orange, right? The bowls and such were either wood or gourds, as I recall. And there were lots of papercuts as decoration. Photos weren't allowed.
> There's a bread called Pan de Muertos. It's a lot like a Christmas Stollen, or a big Hot Cross Bun. A large sweet bread. I bought one with a giant spider on it, LOL.


to bad you could not take pics. 
ya i figuer me doing color will spook my freineds anyway i am all about red and black LOL


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Got my sugar skull making supplies today so I'm planning on making a few in the next couple of weeks!! I'll keep you posted on how they turn out. Kinda nervous about it but I'm sure they'll turn out fine. Also got a pair of sugar skull socks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Got my sugar skull making supplies today so I'm planning on making a few in the next couple of weeks!! I'll keep you posted on how they turn out. Kinda nervous about it but I'm sure they'll turn out fine. Also got a pair of sugar skull socks!


I bet they will be great I did some sugar skulls before with the dollar tree ice cube trays so these ones will be so cool to see that you do .


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Found this on Instructables and thought of this thread. It has easy calavera luminarias : http://www.instructables.com/id/glass-jar-lanterns/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those sugar skulls will be great.

Diajoh, love those jars!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw, I was really looking forward to your gothic garden pics. But you're such an artist, I know you'll be able to kick out enough cool items for your Dia de los muertes. I like the idea of creating an altar for the dead. I have a few pics on my board. I also liked this idea. Someone took a picture of a mariachi and then just painted it to look like a Day of the Dead character. Pretty clever. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-dia-de-los-muertes/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Aw, I was really looking forward to your gothic garden pics. But you're such an artist, I know you'll be able to kick out enough cool items for your Dia de los muertes. I like the idea of creating an altar for the dead. I have a few pics on my board. I also liked this idea. Someone took a picture of a mariachi and then just painted it to look like a Day of the Dead character. Pretty clever. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-dia-de-los-muertes/


well I made these two items but for a friend and I guess its a slump year cause I learned day of the dead is not much my theme. Maybe it is cause I had my heart set on gothic garden who knows maybe by some unseane force I can pull it off the gothic garden some how 

a day of the dead parasol


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

This is my theme this year too! I have a pinterest board for it. http://www.pinterest.com/ayzeria/dia-de-los-muertos/ Stupid question, If you are supposed to hallow out the sugar skulls, are you supposed to fill them with something? like candy?


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

To make it more Halloweenish, maybe make it all in blacks, reds, etc..? Creepy colors, instead of the bright ones I've seen on most decorations.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

They're hollow so they dry out more quickly, like the decorative sugar easter eggs with scenes in the middle (except no scenes for the skull). No filling required.


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been agonizing over the invites and zi have now decided that I'm going to send them out inside the sugar skulls!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

MidnightMistress said:


> This is my theme this year too! I have a pinterest board for it. http://www.pinterest.com/ayzeria/dia-de-los-muertos/ Stupid question, If you are supposed to hallow out the sugar skulls, are you supposed to fill them with something? like candy?


No, hollowing them out is mostly to keep the weight down and help them dry a little quicker. I was going to try making some the past two days but it's been pretty rainy/humid and they say you shouldn't do them on high humidity days as they won't turn out as well. Weather is better today so may try tonight.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Made 6 sugar blanks tonight (front and back) and now just waiting for them to dry overnight. Super easy to make and only took 45 min.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

they look great


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks saki! I'll decorate them with the icing probably next weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Thanks saki! I'll decorate them with the icing probably next weekend.


cool can not wait to see


----------

